# Need to program a new key for a 2004 GTO without a security code



## MDegran (May 10, 2021)

I need to program a new key for my 2004 GTO without a security code. How can I do that or is there a way to get the security code?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

MDegran said:


> I need to program a new key for my 2004 GTO without a security code. How can I do that or is there a way to get the security code?


There is a 10minute procedure you can use. Go to gtog8ta.com and look for the replacement key they sell. They have the procedure there


----------



## SHELBY LSXGTO (May 15, 2021)

GTO44 said:


> There is a 10minute procedure you can use. Go to gtog8ta.com and look for the replacement key they sell. They have the procedure there


 You are correct in some respects to the FOB programming .It works in(3) 10 min. segments(approx.30 min.).very easy to follow. If you want a new key , go to a lock smith with a lazer cutter....i got one cut for 40 dollars....and new FOBs with the guts vary in price ,from a wide choice of on/off line vendors.(usually about 30-50 dollars). The reason you need to buy a new fob is because the battery is spot welded to the support band,(I WONDER WHAT GENIUS THOUGHT OF THAT) that is a mother to separate.I have done this sucessfully...but have killed a few.THE fob REQUIRES A COMMON WAFFER BATTERY(2032),and you can transfer the key part from FOB to FOB. Hope this helps.


----------

